# Problems with IPod integration. MKIV 1999.5



## at_the_speed_of_2.l0w (Jun 18, 2006)

Hi all. I have an early MKIV Jetta with the base radio. The four buttons around the volume are (clockwise from top left) BASS, TREB, FADE, BAL. I also have the single CD player. I have run the OEM changer as well as a Phatniose connected to the single CD player without problems. 
I have a 120GB IPod classic. I bought the OEM IPod integration kit despite all that I read on the internet. Well, all was fail. I mean it played and all, but it had all the problems that have been discussed all over.
I bought the DICE I-VW-R/5V. With high anticipation I installed the DICE unit. Well, it is pretty fail too.







Apparently I can only run the IPod in "simple control mode". Otherwise I get nothing. I can run this way fine, but I have to keep looking over to do anything with the IPod. This was not the point on the IPod integration for me. 
If I try to do anything with the IPod using the Preset/Disc buttons on the HU, All I get is static. I have to select a song directly on the IPod in order to get back to the music.
PS I have it hooked up to the passthrough on the CD player. Thinking that this was the problem I tried going directly to the HU. However, I get nothing at all when I do this. And I mean nothing. It sees a "changer" but wont play anything. 


_Modified by at_the_speed_of_2.l0w at 4:11 PM 2-15-2009_


----------



## at_the_speed_of_2.l0w (Jun 18, 2006)

*Re: Problems with IPod integration. MKIV 1999.5 (at_the_speed_of_2.l0w)*

Another thing I forgot to mention. When I use the track forward or back on the HU, it always goes by two. If I'm on track 3 and I hit the forward button once, it goes to 5...the same every time.


----------

